# Red swollen rings around eyes, snout, red spots around neck and arms



## Theo007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello,

I hope someone can lend some insight into this (keep in mind we've seen a vet twice now, so I'm looking for some alternative ideas)

Our year-old yorkie russell puppy (yes, still a puppy to us) has had the following symptoms for the last 2 weeks:

- The area around the right eye started getting red, kind of like carpet burn about 2 weeks ago. It was soon apparent that he was scratching it increasingly more every day. The area around the eye, whether due to increasing reaction or the scratching became extremely swollen and almost bloodied in some spots. We took him to the vet last week who felt confident that this was an allergic reaction to something and told us that we should give him benadryl. We did this for a couple of days and, amazingly, the symptoms subsided. The redness was still there but it seemed like it was healing up.

- This past Saturday morning, we woke up to see that Theo's eye had become swollen again. As the morning dragged on, and after a benadryl, it was apparent that his eye was not getting any better. Within hours it had become more swollen than we had seen it. We took him back to the vet -- this time seeing a different doc because the other doc wasn't in. This doc looked for infections in the eye, and examined him closely and because it hadn't spread, concluded that it was as severe allergic reaction to something. She prescribed prednisone and gave us hydrocortizone cream for the eye. She told us that the steroids should cause the inflammation to cease and that over the course of the 9 day treatment, it should subside. The eye swelling did subsist through the evening, though we noticed the left corner of his mouth was slightly swollen.

- On Sunday it became apparent to us that the corner of his left eye was getting red. It was also becoming clear that there were minor skin irritations (red spots) by his arm pits, top of paws, and near his chest. By Sunday night the area adjacent to his nose was red and slightly swollen, as was the corner of his mouth, the inner half of his left eye, and part of his right eye.

- Today, his right eye looks like its clearing up with a dry crust, but the inner parts of his left and right eye are swollen slightly. He also has red areas from around both eyes down his cheeks. The area around his snout is still red, but not terribly swollen. We also found some red blotches around the top corner of his left ear. Some of the red spots around his neck (which increased slightly in number) seem to be swollen, but they're not boil-like nor are they papules (I don't think). Same story with the ones on his two front paws. 

We called the vet who was on her way to an emergency, and she said we should bring him in as soon as we can since the steroids should have eliminated any swelling/allergic reaction by this time. 

However, we're a bit weary of going in at the mercy of being placed in a box again because, well, it gets very expensive and time-consuming. *Therefore, we'd like to know if anyone out there has had similar experiences or has any insight to offer that could shed light on what could be causing these symptoms. * We'd like to at least be able to throw some solid ideas at the vet before paying for a bunch of tests that are irrelevant or wasting more of Theo's time and energy. He's too cute for this!

Thanks ahead of time!

Theo and family


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Has the vet done any bloodwork at all? It sounds like an allaergic reaction to something to me too, but you're better off not taking chances. If you gave your dog Prednisone and it was THAT worn off by the next day, it's probably something more serious. To the vet you go....


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm also wondering if this could be a bug bite, tick-borne illness, or an infection in the original wound. Other things that come to mind are thyroid, adrenal, hormonal, allergy, auto-immune issues.

Being a medical (human) lab biochemist I always like to see blood and urine results. Even if you don't find the cause you can rule out a bunch of stuff. In my area it would probably run about $200 plus the charge for the vet visit ($40 or so)

I think the assumption was made that it was an allergy, and given the initial presenting symptoms that seems pretty logical, as does the treatment. But I think, for me, it sounds like I would get more aggressive with a diagnosis so you get the correct treatment plan.

Also, thanks for telling us that you continue to see a vet on this issue. Although we can offer advice it is purely opinion. Have faith in your vet and continue to follow their advice. Good luck.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

allergies and tick disease are two things that pop into mind that I'd definitely want checked out.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

After seeing the vet and mites have been ruled out again, I could offer some help how to treat allergies. 
As you know we adopted a rescue collie that had awful skin condition. ( see new arrival borzoi gang.) She had previously been previously put on prednizone which really shut down her immune system to crashing levels. 
This is what she is on now- first of all what food are you feeding her as this could be a food allergy ( like maybe she is allergic to chicken- easy fix by changing to a lamb and rice type food.. ) Her additives are as follows- 
1. She gets solid gold seameal. ( amount by the weight of your dog) 
2. In-flight - again by the weight of the dog. 
3. At night she gets vitamin C. And vitamin E. My girl weighs 57 pounds so I am sure your yorkie is much smaller. How much does she weigh for me to tell you how much to give her. The reason these are given at night is that they are water soluable and you want it in the body as long as possible without going potty.. 
Now- food allergies are expensive to test. However- it would pay for itsself in preventing vet bills. Jasmine gets only natural cookies ( like Ol Mother hubbard). Now I feed her raw diet, but maybe just a change of food would work. Again- which food do you feed her? Grains are typical in causing allergies. And sometimes its just the type of meat source in the food..


----------

